# [mdadm]metadata 1.3  (resolu)

## giims

bonjour je souhaiterai savoir si grub reconnait les métadata version 1.3 avec le nouveau noyau 3.X.X car j’étaie obliger d'utiliser les métadata 0.90 pour pouvoir booté étant donnée que grub ne reconnait pas les 1.3.Last edited by giims on Sat Dec 24, 2011 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

quel est le rapport entre grub et le noyau?

----------

## bas25

Ce n'est pas lié au noyau mais juste a la version de metadata utilisée avec mdadm.

En effet suivant la version utilisée de grub toutes les versions de metadata ne sont pas supportées.

Une rapide recherche "grub metadata" permet de s'en rendre compte !

----------

## giims

Je savais pour les metadata 0.90 et grub je voulais juste savoir si il y avait eu une mise a jour et je me suis posé cet question a cause de la sorti de la version 3 du noyau.

----------

